# Solution for fog coming out around chiller lid!!



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

My chillers have had fog leak out around the lids for years and I know for a fact that I’m not alone. Having tried everything from weatherstripping to shower curtains with weights draping down inside to heavy rocks on the lid to you name it…. nothing worked. 

My husband built a couple new chillers this year, (and did a great job) and came up with the solution. Keep in mind this is the stupidest thing I have ever heard but it works.

He suggested laying a big plastic bag (garbage bag or drum liner depending on chiller lid size) across the open lid and then shutting the lid down on the bag where it sticks out around the edges. My response was that was ridiculous and it would not work. I was wrong. It still blows my mind but it works! Go figure…


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like he’s a keeper, Daphne


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool idea.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Glad you found a workable solution!


----------

